# View (not ammend) my EOI after invitation



## Lissaness (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me if I can view my EOI (not ammend it) after I have recieved my invitation and applied for the visa (189)? Where can I access it?

Thank you in advance


----------

